# Erfahrungen mit Trommelfiltern



## axel120470 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane gerade meinen 3.ten ( und hoffentlich letzten ) Teichumbau.
Leider habe ich doch ein paar „kleine“ Baufehler begangen, sei es aus Faulheit oder auch Geiz.
Da ich es nun endlich ( und hoffentlich ) richtig machen möchte, fange ich mal mit der Filtertechnik an. 
Ein paar „Empfehlungen“ von netten Forumskollegen habe ich schon bekommen. 
Mich interessiert aber jetzt eure Erfahrung mit eurem Trommelfilter. Wie Störungsfrei läuft er? Schon Defekte gehabt? Wie lange in Betrieb ?

Teuer muss nicht immer am besten sein, aber preiswert kann auch billig sein.

Im LowBudget Bereich habe ich mal nach dem Aquaforte AFT-1G oder dem DVS 25 entry gesehen. Gibt es da eurerseits bereits Erfahrungen?

Oder habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?

Achso, Teichvolumen wird etwa 23 m3 sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2020)

Kann dir nur eine Beurteilung zum ATF1 geben;
Die Siebe sind der Schwachpunkt, die Steuerung hat mich bis jetzt nicht verlassen , somit ganz okay.
Max. Durchfluss 20 000 l
Laut, wenn er spült, kann man aber etwas komprimieren.
Eventuell hilft es ein wenig für deine Auswahl.
Der Trommler von Oase soll sehr gut sein, kostet aber auch gleich das doppelte.

Was ist mit Bürstenfilter?


----------



## axel120470 (30. Juni 2020)

Bürstenfilter kommt nicht in Frage aufgrund der Reinigungsintervalle. Ich bin halt ein Faultier 

Und Danke schonmal für Deine Antwort. Soweit ich weiß soll das Nachfolgemodell den Schwachpunkt mit den Sieben nicht mehr haben .

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo allerseits,
ich klinke mich mal auch in diesen Thread ein. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Filter für meinen ehemaligen Schwimmteich, der jetzt zum Koiteich umgewidmet wird. 
Vom Aquaforte AFT haben mir bisher zwei Händler, bei denen ich war eher abgeraten. Begründung war beide male die vielen Garantie-Beanstandungen, die sie mit diesem Gerät hatten. Kann natürlich auch Verkaufsstrategie sein, weil sie mir ein höherpreisiges Modell verkaufen wollen. 
Ich habe auch Geräte von DVS gefunden. Die sind preislich irgendwo zwischen Aquaforte und Oase angesiedelt, aber im Vergleich zum vergleichbaren Oase deutlich größer dimensioniert. Ich habe den CL35 Trommelfilter mit Biokammer und den Proficlean Premium Compact L miteinander verglichen. Preisunterschied ü 1000 Euro, aber weniger Durchfluss und deutlich weniger Helix. Dafür ist zb der Siebwechsel bzw. die Siebreinigung bei Oase mit einem einfachen Klick zu bewerkstelligen, bei anderen Geräten muss man mit dem Akkuschrauber ran. Kann aber nicht abschätzen, wie oft man das machen muss. Ich habe auch schon davon gelesen, dass man die Siebe regelmäßig entkalken müsste...
Den TF muss ich in jedem Fall zukaufen, eine Biokammer traue ich mir auch im doityourself zu...
Auf der anderen Seite sind Kombigeräte wieder weniger frostanfällig, da weniger Rohre und kompaktere Bauweise. Das ist hier in Österreich auch ein Thema!

Gibts hier vielleicht noch andere Tipps?

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe einen Dvs pp50 Trommler
Seit 4 Jahren top zufrieden 
Jetzt muss ich die gaze tauschen aber war mein Fehler 
Habe den Wasserstand zu hoch eingestellt und das gab Zuviel Druck 
Ansonsten würde ich den uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Habe den Wasserstand zu hoch eingestellt und das gab Zuviel Druck



Gepumt oder Schwerkraft?


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Dvs pp50 Trommler


Hallo Armin,
dein Teich hat ja 35.000L. Wieso hast du den pp50 TF genommen? Das ist ja schon recht groß, zumal deinen beiden Rohrpumpen auch nur max 30.000L pro Stunde schaffen. Mein Teich ist mit 30.000L etwas kleiner als deiner, aber ich habe für mich nur den PP35 oder den CL35 in Erwägung gezogen. Wäre das unterdimensioniert?


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Juli 2020)

@samorai
Ist Schwerkraft
Der Filter soll ca.17cm über dem Wasserspiegel stehen
Hab meinen ca. 13-14cm über dem WSp. Stehen 
Somit ist es viel mehr Druck auf dem Gewerbe. 

@Biko 
Ich habe immer noch gerne etwas Reserve 
Ich denke auch das meine beiden rohrpumpe höchstens 26000ltr bringen.
Momentan reicht es bei meinem Besatz von 17 koi von 60-85 cm aus.
Wasserwerte sind sehr gut.
Sollte sich da was ändern kann ich immer den Durchfluss nach oben erhöhen.
Ob dir der pp35 reicht hängt von deinem späteren Besatz ab.
Bei 30000ltr würde ich max.15 koi einsetzen.
Rechne für mich pro koi 2000ltr..


----------



## Biko (2. Juli 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Rechne für mich pro koi 2000ltr


Ja, so rechne ich auch. 
Derzeit denke ich so an 10 Koi Besatz nach der Aufrüstung. Bei mir sind ja auch ein paar kleinere Besatzfische drin. 
Ich denke nur, dass ich lieber den Biofilter überdimensioniere und den TF auf 1xpro Stunde Umwälzung auslege.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> meinen 3.ten ( und hoffentlich letzten ) Teichumbau


Cool ...


axel120470 schrieb:


> ... ein paar „kleine“ Baufehler begangen, sei es aus Faulheit oder auch Geiz.
> ... Im LowBudget Bereich habe ich mal nach dem Aquaforte AFT-1G oder dem DVS 25 entry gesehen.





axel120470 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein Faultier



Hhhhmmm, ...
Und warum nimmst Du dann für die Planung schon wieder den gleichen Projektant, den armseligen Dr. A. Schmalhans?
Das verstehe ich nicht.


Hinsetzen und ein "WasSollEsDennDiesmalWerdenWasMöchteIchDennGernZumSchlussHaben"-Konzept erstellen, inkl. Kosten.
Gern können am Anfang einzelne Bauteile vom Gesamtplan durch absolute LowBudget-Teile bis zur High-End-Lösung ersetzt werden. Dabei eine Gegenrechnung mit Material- und zusätzlichem Bastelaufwand aufstellen.

Ansonsten, für den faulen Smartphonegesteuerten: lol
Nimm den Oase-Trommelfilter mit EGC, die Kiste kannst Du dann per App auch aus der Ferne überwachen.
Die aktuellen großen Pumpen besitzen ebenfalls einen EGC-Anschluss. Somit kannst Du diese ebenfalls aus der Ferne überwachen und bspw. die Drehzahl steuern.
Ach ja, Stromverbrauch und Wassertemperatur bekommst Du so ganz nebenbei mitgeliefert ...
Das Moving-Bed-Modul kannst Du für den Anfang mit einer oder zwei billigen grünen Regentonne imitieren, aber den Platz für das Modul schon vorbereiten.

Wasseranschluss:
Falls sich partout keine Leitung legen lässt, dann eine kleine Zisterne mit Füllstandsüberwachung einbauen.
Mit der Kiste kannst Du Deinen Pegel halten und Dich informieren lassen, wenn die Zisterne fast leer ist.

Minibagger:
Umschauen, die Dinger kannste Dir auch über den Busch heben lassen. Ansonsten halt mal kurz den LKW mit Kranarm  von der BHG kommen lassen. Für einen 40er steht dann der Bagger im Garten.
Spart Zeit und somit Geld.

... etc. pp.


Zum Schluss den Plan bei der Finanzbehörde, im Haus K bei Frau Atja vorlegen und genehmigen lassen.
Einmal durchprügeln lassen und trotzdem so bauen.
Hast ja dann mehr Zeit für Frau und Kind. 
Ist zwar kein Geld mehr da, aber für Halma und ein Blattspiel wird es noch reichen. 


LG Carsten
lol

PS:
Und wenn einmal EGC da ist, dann kannst Du auch gleich per App mit Oaselampen im Teich herumlämpeln oder einen Zeitplan hinterlegen ...
Das App-Update für die Zeitsteuerung soll ja noch in diesem Sommer kommen. Vermutlich eher im Winter ...


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Juli 2020)

Hier werkelt auch Seite Ende 2018 (November) der PP65 Trommelfilter.
Bisher gab es noch keine Probleme zu beklagen - hoffe das dies auch so bleibt! Toi Toi Toi ..


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2020)

Na ja, es spricht auch nichts direkt gegen den PP65.
Es sei denn, man möchte gern alles aus der Ferne steuern, überwachen und sich im Falle irgendeines Fehlers informieren lassen.

Wenn man dann nichts zusätzlich zusammenfrickeln will oder kann, dann bietet sich oben genannte Lösung an.


LG Carsten

PS an Axel und btw:
Sehr oft kann man bei den Anbietern erheblich Kosten sparen, wenn man gleich ein großes Paket schnürt.
Da müsste man auch mal kalkulieren, ob sich die grünen Tonnen inkl. dem Bastelaufwand noch rechnen ...
Ziel ist doch:


axel120470 schrieb:


> (und hoffentlich letzten) Teichumbau


----------



## Marion412 (2. Juli 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> LG Carsten
> 
> PS an Axel und btw:
> Sehr oft kann man bei den Anbietern erheblich Kosten sparen, wenn man gleich ein großes Paket schnürt.
> ...



oder bei Vertragshändler nachsehen, die bieten die Teile zum Teil günstiger an als z.B. Oase selbst


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ziel ist doch:


Neee wer will den so ein langweiliges Ziel.
Dann würde man eh nur kurz faul rum sitzen und ein Getränk seiner Wahl genießen, bis dann .... ums eck kommt und neue Aufgaben verteilt. 
Dann doch lieber etwas Teichsport betreiben.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Neee wer will den so ein langweiliges Ziel.


Na, der Axel ...

Bzw. der Vorstand von Axel, damit er dann die sinnvollen und wirklich wichtigen Aufgaben erledigen kann, soll und muss.
Mit dem elften Teichumbau will er sich doch nur davor drücken ... 


LG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juli 2020)

Also wenn ich hier so lese, dann gibt es "den Vollautomatisierten" und die normalen.

Wie sieht es denn mit den DVS Trommlern aus? Hört sich ja bis hierhin gut an. Welchen würdet ihr nehmen, bei ca. 23m³ ? Und wie habt ihr die Bioabteilung gebaut? Etwas fertiges oder Selbstbau ? Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Welchen würdet ihr nehmen


Auch wenn es im Geldbeutel schmerzt am Anfang, aber immer mindestens eine Nummer größer.  Um so weniger sorgen hat man später, wenn das Teil immer nur auf Volllast läuft.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Axel,

ich frag mal andersrum:

Wie sieht denn Dein Gesamtkonzept aus?
Läuft der TF im Winter durch?
Wenn ja, welche Vorstellung hast Du zur Regelung der Pumpen?
(Denn im Winter ist es besser, wenn nur der Skimmer gedrosselt läuft und der BA in gewissen Zeitabständen nur kurz.)
Wie steht es um Deinen Wunsch der Überwachung mit dem Smartphone? Beerdigt?
...



troll20 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es im Geldbeutel schmerzt am Anfang





LG Carsten


----------



## koiteich1 (2. Juli 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Läuft der TF im Winter durch?
> Wenn ja, welche Vorstellung hast Du zur Regelung der Pumpen?
> (Denn im Winter ist es besser, wenn nur der Skimmer gedrosselt läuft und der BA in gewissen Zeitabständen nur kurz.)




Ich lasse meinen Trommler im Winter voll durchlaufen.
Da wird nichts gedrosselt.
Hätte da Zuviel Angst das sich di BAs zusetzen 
Das geht ganz schnell
Füttere allerdings auch den ganzen Winter durch.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juli 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> ich frag mal andersrum:
> 
> ...



Gesamtkonzept? Fehlanzeige.
Zunächst möchte ich eigentlich erstmal sammeln welche Technik zum Einsatz kommen soll. Nichts ist wertvoller als der Erfahrungsschatz so vieler Hobbyteichler.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich Umbauen auf Schwerkraft. Im Winter hatte ich an Minimalbetrieb gedacht, also wie Du schon geschrieben hast über Skimmer.

Smartphone Überwachung brauche ich nicht ( bei einem Programierer sieht das natürlich anders aus  ) . Bei den Pumpen hatte ich an 2 DM20000 Vario gedacht, nehmen hier ja auch viele.

Aber wie gesagt, erstmal möchte ich sammeln.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen Trommler im Winter voll durchlaufen.


Der Axel hat aber keinen Deckel auf dem Teich ...
Deswegen gedrosselt oder aus und nur ab und zu mal kurz "vollen Schub".
Da setzt sich über den Winter nichts zu.



axel120470 schrieb:


> Gesamtkonzept? Fehlanzeige.
> ... Smartphone Überwachung brauche ich nicht



Ach ja? 
Dann hatte ich Dich letztens falsch verstanden, oder Du hast Dich verdrückt ausgekehrt ... 

Als UHu und Faultier würde ich jedenfalls ein großes Augenmerk auf einfache Wartung und Pflege legen, auch wenn das momentan einen größeren Aufwand bedeutet.


LG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (3. Juli 2020)

Nun , falsch verstanden hast Du mich bestimmt nicht. Natürlich finde ich das klasse mit Smartphone und Co. Aber ich brauch das halt nicht unbedingt. 

Und wenn ich mal länger ausfalle, was ja als uHu durchaus mal vorkommen kann, dann muss die ganze Technik auch durch nicht so affine Menschen beherrschbar sein ( z. B. Regierung oder die Regierung meiner Regierung ).

So ein paar Erfahrungen dürfen hier gerne noch geteilt werden .

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mal länger ausfalle, was ja als uHu durchaus mal vorkommen kann, dann muss die ganze Technik auch durch nicht so affine Menschen beherrschbar sein


Na ja, die Argumentationskette ist schon richtig.
Nur die Schlussfolgerung, dass die Oase-Kisten zu kompliziert sind, die ist falsch. 

Bei den EGC-Teilen kann man sich den konkreten Fehler per E-Mail schicken lassen, einfacher geht es nicht.
Siehe auch hier im Demo-Portal.
Die App muss man sich ja nicht installieren ...

So, Pulver verschossen, nun bin ich still. 


LG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (4. Juli 2020)

Hab da mal noch eine Frage . Wie ist das eigentlich bei einem TF wenn der Wasserstand im Teich um z.B. 15 cm gesunken ist ? z.B. Wenn keine automatische Nachfüllung des Teichs vorhanden ist. Gibt das Probleme?

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Gibt das Probleme


Bis das er irgendwann trocken läuft und damit die Pumpen dahinter oder davor (je nach Anlage Schwerkraft oder gepumpt) auch kommt es dann zu entsprechender Störung und die Anlage sollte abschalten. Sofern es entsprechende Sensoren gibt. Wenn nicht kann es auch zum Brand kommen und alles ist Schrott. Im übrigen nennt das eine Versicherung, insbesondere wenn es eigenbauten sind: grob fahrlässig.......


----------



## Biko (4. Juli 2020)

Viele Trommelfilter haben einen eingebauten Wasserstandsensor, der ein Magnetventil mit Frischwasserzufuhr steuert, wenn der Pegel zu weit absinkt, oder eben die Pumpe abschaltet.
Hab das mal durchgerechnet: Laut DVS benötigt der CL35 pro Spülgang etwa 2-2,5 Liter. Bei 4 Spülungen pro Stunde sind das 200-240L pro Tag. Bei beispielsweise 50m2 Teichfläche müsste es da im Durchschnitt pro Woche 30mm Niederschlag geben und das ist noch ohne Verdunstung gerechnet. D.h. man muss regelmäßig nachfüllen und 50-75m3 Wasser pro Jahr muss man da sicherlich rechnen.
In meinem Fall passt das gut, denn ich habe ohnedies ca. 1000L/Tag Frischwasserzulauf aus dem Brunnen und wenn der TF da was rausnimmt, ist's nur besser für den Wasseraustausch.


----------



## samorai (4. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> dahinter oder davor (je nach Anlage Schwerkraft oder gepumpt)



Also in gepumter Version passiert das nicht, solange die Pumpen Wasser untern Kiel haben ziehen die durch.
Den Pumpen ist es egal ob sie, fiktiv gesehen 1,5 m Wasserhoehe haben oder nur 1,35m.
Bei Schwerkraft ist es etwas anders : Ab 110 Einlauf Rohr sind es 10 cm die der Teich sinken darf, dann wird es kritisch.


----------



## axel120470 (4. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Also in gepumter Version passiert das nicht, solange die Pumpen Wasser untern Kiel haben ziehen die durch.
> Den Pumpen ist es egal ob sie, fiktiv gesehen 1,5 m Wasserhoehe haben oder nur 1,35m.
> Bei Schwerkraft ist es etwas anders : Ab 110 Einlauf Rohr sind es 10 cm die der Teich sinken darf, dann wird es kritisch.



Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Wenn ich die Pumpen also vor den TF packe , dann ist der Wasserstand im Teich egal?

Warum ist das so?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## PeBo (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo Axel, bei komplett Schwerkraft ist halt der Wasserstand im Trommelfilter am Einlauf immer exakt so hoch wie im Teich. Dadurch, dass die Verschmutzung der Siebe auch über den Wasserstand gemessen wird ist es dann problematisch. 
Bei Halbschwerkraft, wo die Pumpe in einer Pumpenkammer liegt und der Trommler über Teichniveau montiert wird, ist es nur wichtig, dass die Pumpe genug ansaugen kann. Falls du weiterhin kalt überwintern willst, würde ich diese Variante empfehlen, da man dann über die Wintermonate die Filteranlage problemlos stilllegen kann. Außerdem benötigst du keine automatische Wassernachfüllung.
Allerdings braucht dann deine Pumpe etwas mehr Strom, weil diese höher pumpen muss, und sie muss auch Schmutzwasser abkönnen, aber das kann ja die DM20000 ganz gut.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2020)

Ok. Das hört sich gut an. Aber wieso muss der Trommelfilter über Teichniveau eingebaut werden. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat Carsten das ähnlich aufgebaut , nur ohne Pumpenkammer. Und da ist der TF auch tiefer eingebaut.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Aber wieso muss der Trommelfilter über Teichniveau eingebaut werden.



Weil die Spuelrinne im Wege ist, die sollte nicht mit Teich - Wasser in Berührung kommen.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2020)

Also Spülrinne etwas über Max. Teichniveau würde funktionieren?


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2020)

Hier mal der Blick ins Innere.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich glaub ich kapiers nicht. Heißt das jetzt im Falle Deines AQuaforte 15cm über Teichniveau?


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2020)

Ja, 15cm über Teichniveau bei Schwerkraft.
Schau mal in die Gebrauchsanweisung da steht es mit Sicherheit drin, finde meine grad nicht.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2020)

Ok. Hatte ich schon gedacht. Also im Halbschwerkraftbetrieb muss er Höher stehen?


----------



## axel120470 (6. Juli 2020)

Um noch mal auf meine ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen: Bis jetzt habe ich 4 Statements gelesen . 1 Aquaforte, 2 DVS und 1 Oase. Gibt es sonst keine Teiche mit Trommelfiltern ? 
Speziell die kleineren Koi Teiche würden mich da diesbezüglich interessieren. Und wie habt ihr die Bio nach dem TF realisiert?
Würde mich noch über ein paar Erfahrungen freuen .

VG Axel


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2020)

Ich mit Bürsten hinter den TF, da du aber keine Bürsten möchtest geht auch eine Absetzkammer mit / ohne Schott und dann __ Hel-x 17ner.
Denn dein TF wird mit 60 my Siebe geliefert und da geht noch so einiges durch.


----------



## Haggard (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir einen PP65 Trommler gekauft und bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, ob der hält, was er verspricht. Ich bin noch dabei meinen Filterkeller umzubauen, da dort vorher eine SiFi ihren Dienst verrichtet hatte. Ich gehe dann direkt vom Filter in die Biokammer, wo bewegtes __ Hel-X wartet. Dann geht´s direkt zurück in den Teich. 
Erfahrung habe ich dementsprechend noch nicht, aber so ein Setup konnte ich mit eigenen Augen sehen und das Wasser im Teich ist kristallklar. Aber wie heißt es noch so schön : Jeder Teich ist anders


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir bei meinem Umzug in ein neues Haus einen Teich und einen Trommelfilter geleistet und bin sehr zufrieden damit Wrtungsarbeiten hab ich so gut wie keine auser so alle ein bis zwei Monate das Siebgewebe vom Biofilm befreien das wars. Spülwasser geht direkt im die Kanalisation und so alle drei tage muss ich Freischwasser nachfüllen. Der Filter läuft in Schwerkraftund ist ein Kompaktfilter mit zwei Biokammern in denen bewegtes Helix schwimmt.


----------



## amkei (24. Nov. 2020)

Nabend Axel, ich habe mich für einen Edelstahl TF mit teilgefluteten Biotower entschieden. In meiner aktuellen Bauphase ("Runder 
Koiteich mit eurer Hilfe") kannst Du Ideen, Umsetzungen und ANregungen, inkl. Hardware, entnehmen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Haggard (24. Nov. 2020)

Ich bin bisher mit meinem TF zufrieden,  Wasser ist klar und die Fische sind fit und munter.
Allerdings habe ich zur Zeit ein kleines Fadenalgen Problem und da hat so ein Trommler seine Grenzen.Ich musste schon von Hand einiges aus der Spülrinne und der Trommel entfernen. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen weniger schön, aber was muss das muss


----------



## axel120470 (24. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Oase Trommler bestellt. 
Bin mal gespannt auf den Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Oase Filter.

VG Axel


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt einen Oase Trommler bestellt.



Black Freyday?


----------



## amkei (24. Nov. 2020)

Das sollte ein großer Sprung nach vorne werden. 

Von meinem Händler hätte ich den Proficlear Premium TF Gravity komplett mit 2 gefüllten Biomodulen, Pumpen, UVC und Belüftern  gebraucht haben können. 3000€. Hat er bestimmt heute noch auf seinem Lager stehen.


----------



## axel120470 (24. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Black Freyday?



Nein, Oase Frühbezug.

ProfiClear Premium Compact L EGC gepumpt 

VG Axel


----------



## siegbert (25. Nov. 2020)

Ich bin mit meinem Trommelfilter von Ammerland Filter auch wirklich sehr zufrieden und würde mir immer wieder einen Edelstahl Trommler holen, sie sind einfach sehr robust. 

Habe auch auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht am Freitag nochmal zuschlage und mir noch einen für die Innenhälterung besorge. Man weiß ja nie wie der Winter so wird.


----------



## Teicholm (26. Nov. 2020)

Bei mir läuft seit 2017 ein PP 35 in Schwerkraft ohne Probleme.
Ich denke, es ist einfach eine Frage wie tief man in die Geldbörse greifen möchte....


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Axel,
dann viel Freude mit Deinem Trommler !. Rein formell habe ich "Halbschwerkraft", weil die Pumpe hinter dem Trommler eingebaut ist, praktisch sinkt der Wasserstand am Eingang Trommler um ca 10 cm, und muß die Pumpe noch mal 15 cm heben, damit das Wasser zum Auslauf wieder herauskommt. Wenn die Pumpe bei mir ausfällt, dann läuft der Trommler nicht über, sondern das Wasser steht in allen drei Kammern. Im "Normalbetrieb" sinkt der Wasserstand in der Einlaufkammer, und die beiden anderen Kammern führen noch weniger Wasser. Völlig fehlerfrei läuft mein Trommler nicht, dieses Jahr musste ich zweimal 'ran (ich rechne mal die Ursache "voller Skimmerkorb" 'raus). Beide Male habe ich den Antriebsmotor gewechselt (das erste mal einen schon mal benutzten wieder eingebaut). Das ist eine der Schwachstellen meines Eigenbaus.
Ein definierter Wasserstand ist schon beim Betrieb eines SiFis als Vorfilter sinnvoll, für die Optik des Teiches ist es meist auch besser. Die PP-Trommler haben mir dazumal gegenüber den ganz preiswerten hinsichtlich ihrer Konstruktion gefallen, ich will damit aber nichts gegen Oase und andere Marken sagen. Es war vor wenigen Jahren eher so, dass es einige fragwürdige Konstruktionen zu kaufen gab, die es unter gleichem Namen heute nicht mehr gibt (einer der von mir zitierten Versender hat nicht nur bei Trommlern bzw. Vorfiltern ein durchaus wechselndes Angebot im Billigsegment - bei Pumpen habe ich da auch schon mal daneben gegriffen, und meine nächste Teichpumpe heißt Oase).


----------

